# Peachy French Toast



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

1 Dozen Eggs

2 Cups Milk

1/2 Tsp. Vanilla Extract

1 Tbsp. Cinnamon

1 Loaf French or Italian Bread, Sliced

1/4 Lb. Butter or Margarine

1/2 Lb. Brown Sugar

24 Oz. Can of Peaches (drained and quartered)



Heat a large Dutch Oven by covering it with coals for 15 minutes. Beat the eggs, milk, vanilla extract and cinnamon in a large mixing bowl. Let the bread slices soak in the egg mixture. Remove preheated Oven from coals and melt butter in the bottom. Add brown sugar and mix well with butter until carmelized. Pour the drained peaches over the carmelized sugar. Place the egg/bread mixture on top of the peaches, cover with lid and return the Dutch Oven to the coals. Bake 45 minutes at about 350°F (medium hot coals). Cooking time is shorter if the temperature is hotter, but watch the edges that they don’t burn. With the caramel topping, you won’t even need syrup.


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

:thumbup1: That sounds YUM good, do you have samples?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

NO leftovers!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I am thinking that this would be a great way to use the cans of pie filling that are left over from mountain pies too!


----------



## sweetdesire25 (Feb 8, 2011)

mmmmm I am making this!


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Now that sounds good...


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

:thumbup1: This stuff would make a puppy pull a freight train!!!!!


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL.... this isn't energy food, it's extreme comfort food. If a puppy ate this, the best thing you are gonna get outta that puppy is a pile of doodoo logs the size of a small lumberyard. Then a wondrous nap!

I gotta make me some of this. This is an excellent dutch oven menu. For this one, the dogs are gonna have to starve.

Do you think a can of peach filling would work, too or would it be too thick and sweet? For this one I would definitely prefer Italian bread over French bread. Italian bread is thicker and heavier. I prefer it over French bread, but this is my opinion.


----------

